# Web reaches new milestone: 100 million sites



## Clark Kent (Nov 2, 2006)

*Web reaches new milestone: 100 million sites
By ping898 - Thu, 02 Nov 2006 13:48:19 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

There are now 100 million Web sites with domain names and content on
them
There were just 18,000 Web in August of 1995. 
It took until May of 2004 to reach the 50 million milestone; then only
30 more months to hit 100 million, late in the month of October 2006
-- stats from Netcraft, an Internet monitoring company
I wonder how long it would take to visit every site 1 time.
P.S. Any guesses when the Web will hit 1 billion web sites?



Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## Kreth (Nov 2, 2006)

Apparently "content" is interpreted very loosely. *Cough*hamster dance*cough*


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 2, 2006)

Clark Kent said:


> *Web reaches new milestone: 100 million sites*
> *By ping898 - Thu, 02 Nov 2006 13:48:19 GMT*
> *Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
> ====================
> ...


 
In related news, the newest non-porn related website has gone live, bring the total in the world up to 16.  Back to you, Clark.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 2, 2006)

Clark Kent said:


> *Web reaches new milestone: 100 million sites*


 
Could you list all of them please?

lol

I actually had a guy walk up to me at the library several years back and ask me if I could show him a list of all of the websites out there.

I stared for a while, then realized that he was for real.  I showed him a nifty thing called "google" which he had never heard of.

AoG


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 5, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Could you list all of them please?
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


I can top that.  

When I was doing field support, I had an older lady walk up to me with a floppy disk in her hand and ask me, totally straight faced, if I could put the internet on this disk for her.  She didn't have access at home and wanted to check a few things out.

I think some synapses in my head misfired that day...


----------

